# SECRET ROOM BEHIND POST OFFICE COUNTER



## antioikologoi2 (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a friend who works for Nintendo. I asked him what's behind the door in the post office. He show me some photos. I have them and I am posting them on the Bell Tree Forum. Thank you so much for reading...




- - - Post Merge - - -

Also it's a basement, because it has no windows and if you look better in the next photo you will notice that after the second window, there is a tree (if you go into the Post Office, you will see that there are 2 windows)


----------



## Lion-Lhasa (Jan 2, 2014)

If he actually works for Nintendo, he probably shouldn't be sharing things like this, also the fact that just because he might work for Nintendo, doesn't mean he would be anywhere near the AC team even if he works in the same building, as far as I'm aware he might be merely customer support.

But since the camera doesn't rotate in AC outside of your house, I suspect the behind of buildings are not even built, let alone mapped or textured so it wouldn't show on the outside anyway, much like the back room of the players' house doesn't show.
Why create something that takes up extra polys that requires the game to work harder and less efficiently that no one will ever see? The door in the post office is more likely to be an image on the texture map for the inside of the building.

I would require further proof this is behind the post office and not simply a messy house.


----------



## BellGreen (Jan 2, 2014)

Why are you even curious about what's behind there anyway? It just seems like a horrible room and a total replay of the secret room in the Marquee.


----------



## Chessa (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't understand that there are people who believe this is real hahaha. It's just a room someone made in his/her town


----------



## antioikologoi2 (Jan 2, 2014)

Lion-Lhasa said:


> If he actually works for Nintendo, he probably shouldn't be sharing things like this, also the fact that just because he might work for Nintendo, doesn't mean he would be anywhere near the AC team even if he works in the same building, as far as I'm aware he might be merely customer support.
> 
> But since the camera doesn't rotate in AC outside of your house, I suspect the behind of buildings are not even built, let alone mapped or textured so it wouldn't show on the outside anyway, much like the back room of the players' house doesn't show.
> Why create something that takes up extra polys that requires the game to work harder and less efficiently that no one will ever see? The door in the post office is more likely to be an image on the texture map for the inside of the building.
> ...



First of all, that's not my house. Also, that's something like "The secret room above the marquee" in City Folk.

 My friend works at the Animal Crossing Team of Nintendo. 


And I have a question for you:
What I would win by taking these photos?
Thank you...


----------



## Chessa (Jan 2, 2014)

attention ! Or that "friend" lied to you, I just don't believe it, sue me


----------



## BellGreen (Jan 2, 2014)

Can I ask you what place your friend lives in? Does he work in NA or Japan? If he works in NA, they have nothing to do with coding since Japan and NA both use NTSC. If he works in Japan, do you know sufficient Japanese to even properly ask him?


----------



## Lassy (Jan 2, 2014)

Chessa said:


> attention ! Or that "friend" lied to you, I just don't believe it, sue me



Haha Same x)


----------



## antioikologoi2 (Jan 2, 2014)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Can I ask you what place your friend lives in? Does he work in NA or Japan? If he works in NA, they have nothing to do with coding since Japan and NA both use NTSC. If he works in Japan, do you know sufficient Japanese to even properly ask him?


 He is an american who works in japan...


----------



## Snowtyke (Jan 2, 2014)

Really? I'm pretty sure this is a room in his house, also, he wouldn't have tried to make a cheesy burglar outfit for the occasion.


----------



## BellGreen (Jan 2, 2014)

Why would they add a room when it just adds to the amount of space that New Leaf takes up?


----------



## Lion-Lhasa (Jan 2, 2014)

antioikologoi2 said:


> First of all, that's not my house. Also, that's something like "The secret room above the marquee" in City Folk.
> 
> My friend works at the Animal Crossing Team of Nintendo.
> 
> ...



Attention. Which you're currently getting.
I never said it was your house, just A house. I don't believe it tbh.

Also ''it's like the secret room above the Marquee in CF''

''There has been no evidence of a hidden room in the Marquee. Players who have access to game editing tools have discovered that there are no other rooms in the Marquee than the foyer and the main marquee. Nintendo has been emailed about this rumor, and they said, unfortunately, there is not a way up there.'' - Taken from animalcrossing.wikia.com

So you're basically telling us that it is fake.
Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Saranghae (Jan 2, 2014)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Why would they add a room when it just adds to the amount of space that New Leaf takes up?



They wouldn't.


----------



## Snowtyke (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh, and if it was real...
Somebody would have found it by now, in the seven months the game has been out for.


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 2, 2014)

Exactly -.-' why would they bother designing a secret room that no one will ever see...


----------



## Bacon-san (Jan 2, 2014)

Meh. I don't really care if there is one or not.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 2, 2014)

Guys it's the room above the marquee again!

Can we lock this.


----------

